# No logro conexión motor puerta con fotocelulas



## SolarSolar (May 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes y perdonad, soy nuevo en el foro, resulta que tras varios meses con unas fotocelulas que se me rompieron por un impacto, ésta semana me puse a conectar las nuevas que he comprado y aparecen en la imagen.
*-------------------*
Lo raro es que no me encienden cuando las conecto al motor, he seguido la conexión que aparece en el esquema que está en la imagen. Para probar que estuvieran defectuosas las fotocelulas, he probado a conectarlas en casa con un enchufe positivo y negativo y se encendían las luces, pero en cambio cuando las conecto al motor no se encienden.
*-------------------*
Cuando las conecto al motor, aparte de no encender ninguna luz, al abrir el portal con el mando, el portal abre, pero no vuelve a cerrarse, ni pulsando otra vez el botón para que se cierre, entonces tuve que unir los tres cables que son del receptor para que el motor funcione aún sin fotocélulas.
*-------------------*
Espero haberme explicado bien. Subí también foto de la placa de conexiones del motor. Tengo conectado una antena, un contacto para abrir desde fuera con la llave el portal y el pulsador del telefonillo también. Esto todo funciona sin problema, lo único que me falla son las fotocelulas. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## J2C (May 20, 2021)

.

Pues así como has escrito, todo amontonado, es imposible entender cual es tu problema.


Salu2.-


----------



## SolarSolar (May 20, 2021)

Mi problema es que las fotocelulas conectadas al motor no se encienden.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2021)

Querras decir conectadas al controlador del motor...

Estas seguro que es conpatible con tu aparato, y que lo estas conectando bien?


----------



## sergiot (May 20, 2021)

Las fotocelulas van a la placa controladora, no van al motor, trata de ser claro con esto, porque si lo pones a un motor directo, no es la manera de hacerlo, lo otro es medir las tensiones que tenes en la salida de señal de los sensores, si son npn o pnp, y si registran el cambio de tension cuando detectan, me imagino que son sensores de presencia y no de barrera, eso es fundamental saberlo.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2021)

Por lo que puso, la salida es a rele.
Pero viendo el esquema de la primera imagen, éste usa una barrera infrarroja (el sensor de arriba solo tiene dos cables, el de abajo tiene tres, lo que indica que el de arriba solo recibe alimentacion, mientras que el otro alimentacion y salida de señal).
Creo que son incompatible directamente, quizas solo usando uno solo sirva....


----------



## SolarSolar (May 20, 2021)

Perdonad, van a la placa controladora sí, al número 1 el positivo, al número 2 el negativo y el número 5 es el cable azul que supuestamente es nc. Un saludo.
Estas son las conexiones que me aparecen en las fotocelulas nuevas que he comprado. Un saludo.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 20, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Las fotocelulas van a la placa controladora, no van al motor, trata de ser claro con esto, porque si lo pones a un motor directo, no es la manera de hacerlo, lo otro es medir las tensiones que tenes en la salida de señal de los sensores, si son npn o pnp, y si registran el cambio de tension cuando detectan, me imagino que son sensores de presencia y no de barrera, eso es fundamental saberlo.


Puede que sea por los mA? Estuve observando y las antiguas fotocélulas marcan una absorción de 25 mA y las nuevas que he comprado por Amazon 80 mA...aunque igual me equivoco que no estoy especializado en electrónica como vosotros..me estoy volviendo loco la verdad, llevo ya 3 días mirando vídeos y de todo ...un saludo


----------



## ljcarballo (May 20, 2021)

¿Has podido hacer alguna medida con un polimetro?
¿Cuándo conectas las fotocélulas al controlador , se enciende en las fotocélulas algún led de alimentación?


----------



## SolarSolar (May 20, 2021)

ljcarballo dijo:


> ¿Has podido hacer alguna medida con un polimetro?
> ¿Cuándo conectas las fotocélulas al controlador , se enciende en las fotocélulas algún led de alimentación?


Hola ljcarballo, no se enciende ninguna led cuando lo conecto al controlador, en cambio he probado las fotocelulas con un transformador en casa para asegurarme de que estaban en correcto estado y sí que encienden, es raro...


----------



## ljcarballo (May 20, 2021)

¿No se si dispones de un  polimetro para hacer unas mediciones?


----------



## capitanp (May 20, 2021)

Bueno veamos de la bornera K2 : 1 y 2 con alimentación 5 y 6 son el contacto que hay que cerrar para que funcione el portón, por eso con el mando cuando le das abre pero no cierra porque esta abierto  5 y 6

1- +12V
2- -12V
5-  contacto [+]
6- contacto [-]

entonces la conclusión para saber si la barrera infrarroja funciona es alimentar ambos el transmisor y receptor con 12V corroborar la polaridad(mucho muy importante, si te _equivocaste_ alguna vez podrías haberlo quemado)
Una vez con alimentación al enfrentaras se debe cerrar el relé del receptor teniendo continuidad en en los bornes COM /OUT




fijate que tambien se pueden configurar la salida OUT para que sea _*N*ormalmente *O*bierto_ o _*N*ormalmente *C*errada_

Creo que deberías ver las polaridades de como esta conectado todo




PD: "_Obierto"_ es nuestro chiste Mnemotécnico


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> corroborar la polaridad(mucho muy importante, si te _equivocaste_ alguna vez podrías haberlo quemado)


Fijate que en el esquema figura 12/24 Volts y AC/DC, asi que asumo que da igual la polaridad, a menos que use un diodo para rectificar, entonces del lado contrario no funcionaria y del otro si (hablando de corriente continua, NO alterna)


----------



## SolarSolar (May 21, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno veamos de la bornera K2 : 1 y 2 con alimentación 5 y 6 son el contacto que hay que cerrar para que funcione el portón, por eso con el mando cuando le das abre pero no cierra porque esta abierto  5 y 6
> 
> 1- +12V
> 2- -12V
> ...


Buenos días Capitanp,

Respecto a lo que comentas, no he puenteado en el controlador el 5 y 6, pero no creo que sea la causa esa por la que no se encienden los leds de mis fotocélulas no? Porque si tengo conectado 1 y 2 que es positivo y negativo debería de encenderse las luces leds de las fotocélulas no?

De todas formas este fin de semana probare a puentear 5 y 6 en el controlador y volver a conectar las fotocélulas a ver si se obra el milagro.

Un saludo,


DJ T3 dijo:


> Fijate que en el esquema figura 12/24 Volts y AC/DC, asi que asumo que da igual la polaridad, a menos que use un diodo para rectificar, entonces del lado contrario no funcionaria y del otro si (hablando de corriente continua, NO alterna)


Buenos días DJ T3, 

Entonces donde crees que está el fallo?

Un saludo.


ljcarballo dijo:


> ¿No se si dispones de un  polimetro para hacer unas mediciones?


Buenos días ljcarballo,

Siii dispongo de un polímetro que es lo que me recomienda medir?

Un saludo


----------



## ljcarballo (May 21, 2021)

SolarSolar dijo:


> Buenos días Capitanp,
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas, no he puenteado en el controlador el 5 y 6, pero no creo que sea la causa esa por la que no se encienden los leds de mis fotocélulas no? Porque si tengo conectado 1 y 2 que es positivo y negativo debería de encenderse las luces leds de las fotocélulas no?
> 
> ...


En principio los bornes donde alimementas las fotocélulas, con ellas conectadas y sin las fotocélulas, a ver qué medidas da.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 21, 2021)

ljcarballo dijo:


> En principio los bornes donde alimementas las fotocélulas, con ellas conectadas y sin las fotocélulas, a ver qué medidas da.


En voltaje Ca o voltaje CC se mide? Seguramente en 200 v no? Un saludo y gracias


----------



## sergiot (May 21, 2021)

Viendo el diagrama de conexiones de los sensores fotoelectricos, quiero suponer que tenes en claro que uno es emisor, por eso solo dos cables, y el otro es receptor, es un sensor del tipo barrera, cuando algo interrumpe el haz de luz entre emisor y receptor, el receptor cambia de estado.
Aclaro esto por las dudas ya que no se si lo habias dicho.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 21, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> Viendo el diagrama de conexiones de los sensores fotoelectricos, quiero suponer que tenes en claro que uno es emisor, por eso solo dos cables, y el otro es receptor, es un sensor del tipo barrera, cuando algo interrumpe el haz de luz entre emisor y receptor, el receptor cambia de estado.
> Aclaro esto por las dudas ya que no se si lo habias dicho.


Sí claro, eso lo tengo claro, uno es emisor y el otro receptor, gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2021)

SolarSolar dijo:


> unas fotocelulas que me rompieron por un impacto


¿Podría ser que hiciesen corto con el "impacto" y en la placa de control saltará alguna protección? 
Mide tensión en CC en la salida para el sensor receptor. 
Lo lógico es que sea tensión de 12V CC. 
Y ojo con el consumo de los periféricos que siempre están justitas las corrientes en la placas de control.. He visto quemarse centralitas de alarma por "cargarlas" con más sensores de lo indicado. 

Como consejo, acostumbrate a matizar bien y todo lo que puedas (como si fuera para niños) y facilitarás el que te ayuden. 
Sí dices "los sensores no se encienden" pensaremos claro, un sensor no se enciende. 
Sí dices "el piloto o el Led del sensor no se enciende" pensaremos que hay un problema de alimentación. 
Son pequeñas cosas, que nos pueden parecer obvias y tontas pero que pueden llevar a error.


----------



## ljcarballo (May 21, 2021)

En principio CC y 200V está bien, nos dices qué medida has obtenido.


SolarSolar dijo:


> En voltaje Ca o voltaje CC se mide? Seguramente en 200 v no? Un saludo y gracias


----------



## SolarSolar (May 22, 2021)

ljcarballo dijo:


> En principio CC y 200V está bien, nos dices qué medida has obtenido.


Buenas tardes ljcarballo! He probado hoy y me da 0, no se por qué 


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Podría ser que hiciesen corto con el "impacto" y en la placa de control saltará alguna protección?
> Mide tensión en CC en la salida para el sensor receptor.
> Lo lógico es que sea tensión de 12V CC.
> Y ojo con el consumo de los periféricos que siempre están justitas las corrientes en la placas de control.. He visto quemarse centralitas de alarma por "cargarlas" con más sensores de lo indicado.
> ...


Buenas tardes pinchavalvulas, 

Primero de todo agradecerte tus recomendaciones, puede ser lo que tú dices, me recomiendas mirar los fusibles de la placa por si están dañados? Aunque me parece raro porque si no no funcionaría el resto de motor digo yo... Me sale 0 v de 1 y 2 que es el positivo y negativo, por eso las fotocelula no enciende los leds... Alguna recomendación para poder solucionar el fallo? Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 22, 2021)

Tendrás que revisar los fusibles, puede que haya uno para esa salida. No tiene porqué ser normal, podría ser smd.
En caso de no hayar ningún fusible abierto habrá que revisar diodos abiertos o en corto o resistencias abiertas.
En la red no veo nada de información de esa placa.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tendrás que revisar los fusibles, puede que haya uno para esa salida. No tiene porqué ser normal, podría ser smd.
> En caso de no hayar ningún fusible abierto habrá que revisar diodos abiertos o en corto o resistencias abiertas.
> En la red no veo nada de información de esa placa.


Buenas tardes! Revise los fusibles y efectivamente tenía un fusible fundido, lo he cambiado y ahora en el receptor se encienden los leds, el problema está en el emisor que no se enciende el led de power, he mirado y me da 11 v en el emisor. También he probado con continuidad del emisor al receptor y el positivo me da continuidad, el fallo está en el negativo que no me da continuidad entre receptor y emisor. Adjunto fotografía de las fotocelulas emisor y receptor, un saludo.
Alguna solución a que el emisor no encienda luz de power amigos? Creo que ya estoy más cerca de la solución que antes


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2021)

A ver, si no tienes continuidad en el negativo ¿cómo tienes 11V en el emisor? Supongo te refieres al receptor.

En la foto de las conexiones de la placa, no se ve claro donde van los cables y los colores.
En el emisor veo cable verde y amarillo y cable ¿blanco?

Puedes probar con un cable externo momentáneo para ver si funciona. 
Sí funciona no hay más remedio que sustituir los cables.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A ver, si no tienes continuidad en el negativo ¿cómo tienes 11V en el emisor? Supongo te refieres al receptor.
> 
> En la foto de las conexiones de la placa, no se ve claro donde van los cables y los colores.
> En el emisor veo cable verde y amarillo y cable ¿blanco?
> ...


Buenas pinchavalvulas,

Emisor es cable verde y amarillo que es el negativo y el cable blanco el cual es positivo, he medido con el multímetro y me da 11 v Pero no me enciende la led de power... he medido continuidad entre el positivo de la fotocelula emisor y la fotocelula receptora y me da continuidad, pero entre el negativo de la emisor y receptor no. Es lo raro... No sé cómo es posible que me dé 11 v 🙆🙆🙆


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2021)

*¡ Magia..! *
Supongo que mides CC.??
¿De dónde sale el cable blanco? en las conexiones de la placa no lo veo.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

Sisi mido en corriente continua...el cable blanco viene del positivo de la placa, que es el número 1 de color verde, la persona que hizo la instalación cambio los colores a los cables no me preguntes por qué...yo de aquella era un renacuajo de 12 años no pude revisar aquello...jaja ahora que me doy cuenta lo normal sería respetar los colores...🙆


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2021)

Aprendete los colores que se usan en electrónica para marcar resistencias y demás. Los usas para las instalaciones que no estén normalizadas y nunca tendrás dudas ni errores. 

¿Cuántos voltios tienes en el receptor?


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

No lo he comprobado...mañana miraré cuanto voltaje me sale en el receptor y te digo pinchavalvulas... Una duda que me ocurrió ahora...puede ser que tenga mal conectado el receptor? En el receptor tengo un cable puenteado del negativo receptor al común receptor, no sé si estará mal hecho y puede influir a que no encienda el emisor... un saludo, estas noches estoy pensando más en las fotocelulas que en otra cosa 🙆🙆


----------



## ljcarballo (May 24, 2021)

En la primeras fotografías que mandaste, el cable de tierra (amarillo/verde) que va al emisor parece estar conectado en el borne 1 de la placa, que creo recordar que es positivo, si has medido y mide 11V, yo probaría a cambiar el cable blanco al 1 y el de tierra al 2 en el emisor.


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

ljcarballo dijo:


> En la primeras fotografías que mandaste, el cable de tierra (amarillo/verde) que va al emisor parece estar conectado en el borne 1 de la placa, que creo recordar que es positivo, si has medido y mide 11V, yo probaría a cambiar el cable blanco al 1 y el de tierra al 2 en el emisor.


Lo he probado esta tarde al ver que no funcionaba y tampoco nada... He probado con un multímetro y el cable blanco del emisor es el positivo y el verde-amarillo es el negativo. Lo raro es que me marque 11 v y no me encienda el led, no lo logro entender...


----------



## ljcarballo (May 24, 2021)

Pruébalo fuera de la instalación a ver si se enciende el led con otra fuente de alimentación, y si funciona prueba hacer lo que te sugirió Pinchavalvulas tirar unos cables por fuera directamente de la placa al emisor.
¿Que tensión tienes en la alimentación del receptor?


----------



## SolarSolar (May 24, 2021)

Sí sí el led de power en emisor debería de encender porque lo he probado en casa con un transformador que tenía de un teléfono...los valores de receptor no los he medido, mañana los mediré y os cuento y también probaré a hacerlo directamente con unos cables a la placa, y si no iré probado por continuidad los tramos de cable para ver si hay algún error...


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo que puso, la salida es a rele.
> Pero viendo el esquema de la primera imagen, éste usa una barrera infrarroja (el sensor de arriba solo tiene dos cables, el de abajo tiene tres, lo que indica que el de arriba solo recibe alimentacion, mientras que el otro alimentacion y salida de señal).
> Creo que son incompatible directamente, quizas solo usando uno solo sirva....


Dj t3.. solo se me enciende los leds del receptor, el emisor no enciende el led...puede que sea algo de lo que dices?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2021)

SolarSolar dijo:


> Dj t3.. solo se me enciende los leds del receptor, el emisor no enciende el led...puede que sea algo de lo que dices?


En principio deberían de valer puesto que funcionan igual, forman una barrera de infrarrojos y el receptor comanda el relé cuando está se corta y reanuda. 

Lo principal es hacer funcionar el emisor.


----------



## capitanp (May 24, 2021)

Ya se que la barrera es 12/24 V  AC o DC, y esta alimentado con DC, me parece a mi o el transmisor solo tiene un diodo y no un punete rectificador

Quizas tengas que invertir los cables del trasmisor


----------



## DJ T3 (May 26, 2021)

Si no funciona lo de invertir los cables, prueba el led. Puede que no esté funcionando.
Mira en la placa, tienes un integrado NE555, mide voltajes entre los pines 8/4 (ambos a positivo) y 1 (a negativo, 0V, gnd, etc), deberias si o si tener tension alli....


----------

